# New Photos of Jessica Rabbit Costume



## Exotic Seamstress (May 14, 2006)

Exotic Seamstress said:


> http://www.artfire.com/ext/shop/studio/ExoticSeamstress
> View attachment 167559
> 
> *
> ...


----------

